# Preview software for EOS 300D then taking photos MAC-USB



## MrAgnwik (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi,

I have a iMac with USB-cable to my EOS 300D (DS6041), but I don't get any connections? I would like to see the photo, on my iMac, appear in the software, then I have been taken the photo -but I don´t get it to work. Should I change software?

What do I miss?

Thanks!

Magnus


Digital Photo Professional 4 4.5.20.0

EU 3.6.10

ImageBrowser EX 1.5.2.8

MacOS 10.12.3

iMac 2013


----------



## table1349 (Mar 13, 2017)

EOS Utility


----------



## MrAgnwik (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks....but I don´t find the software. The camera has different name as; The *Canon EOS 300D*, manufactured by Canon, was marketed in North America as the *EOS Digital Rebel*, in Japan as the *EOS Kiss Digital*, and was also sold as the *DS6041*.
Couldn't´t find "EOS Digital Solution Disk Software"...

I have EOS Utility 3 3.6.10 and EOS Utility 2 2.14.31

So, any new suggestions would be helpful - thanks!
Magnus

A good place to find software and firmware:
Canon Thailand - Support & Downloads


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 13, 2017)

So when you plug in your camera and turn it on does the program Photos launch? If not I would try another cable because your computer isn't seeing the camera.

This is the message Canon Europe has for software for the 300d.
"Unfortunately your device is no longer supported under the selected operating system. Please feel free to view our current range of available products.


For non-supported cameras, images may still be transferred by inserting your memory card directly into your computer/device or via a memory card reader."


----------



## MrAgnwik (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi Zombisniper,
Problem solved, thru other forum. Here is the answer:

"Fortunately though, Canon technical support provided a workaround that Apple should also be aware of, but apparently isn't. Or else, if it is, it is not sharing that information with its customers who have active AppleCare Support agreements, which I do have. Apparently even the oldest Canon DSLR camera, which I happen to own, a Canon EOS Digital Rebel (the original), supports the Picture Transfer Protocol driver which is built into all Macs, even the ones running Mac OS X 10.10 Yosemite. Canon technical support told me that all I needed to do was make a simple change on the camera settings. Change the Communication method from "Normal" to "PTP". That's it. When I did that, Apple's Image Capture software was then able to see and transfer my photos. Although it still would not display the thumbnail previews for images captured in RAW format on my camera with the PTP communications setting, it did transfer those images in RAW format correctly to my iMac hard drive where I could then view them in Finder and Preview, and more importantly import them to iPhoto, Aperture or Lightroom 5 for editing."

I did that, and now my camera appears in the apple software.

Thanks for help!
Magnus


----------



## MrAgnwik (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi again,
But, the Canon software dosen´t work.

Is their any other software out their, that could help me? 
Then I take the photo, I want i to appear, in the program (on iMac Screen), and then I can keep it or dismiss it. 

Any suggestions.....

Thanks!

Magnus


----------



## MrAgnwik (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi again,
The camera is to old and don´t work with Lightroom, as have the function I was looking for.
End of story.
Magnus


----------



## Designer (Mar 14, 2017)

MrAgnwik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a iMac with USB-cable to my EOS 300D (DS6041), but I don't get any connections? I would like to see the photo, on my iMac, appear in the software, then I have been taken the photo -but I don´t get it to work. Should I change software?
> 
> ...


Canon EOS Utility


----------



## MrAgnwik (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi Designer,
Sorry, I can´t find the camera in the list, BUT, I have sent them an email....
/Magnus


----------



## MrAgnwik (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi Designer,
Here is theirs answer:

Thank you for contacting Tether Tools.
Please check with Canon on whether that model 300D is capable of tethering. The information I am seeing is that it is not capable, which is why it's not on our list.  I see that that camera was introduced to the market in 2003.
Please let me know if I can be of further assistance

So, now I have decided to buy a used camera house of Canon 70D.

Many thanks!
Magnus


----------



## TCampbell (Apr 6, 2017)

The 300D is an extremely old camera (by digital camera standards.)  It was released in 2003.  Most modern software no longer support it based on it's age.

Third parties rely on using Canon's software development kit which leverages Canon's interfaces to the cameras.  The current SDK supports most cameras going all the way back to the Canon EOS 450D (in North America it was marketed as the EOS Rebel Xsi.)  Basically they support cameras dating back to 2007 and newer (about 10 years) but your camera is 4 years older then that cut-off date.

Any camera older than that is no longer supported by Canon's software development kit and that means third party software developers also don't really have a way to support the camera.

You can still import images from the camera using the standard protocol (because that doesn't rely on the Canon SDK) and you can also always get a card reader to import the images into the computer directly from the card (which also doesn't rely on the Canon SDK).  But any software that relies on the SDK isn't going to work.

I think you'll be _much_ happier with that significantly newer 70D.


----------



## Dave442 (Apr 6, 2017)

I think decent tethering was with camera models from around 2007 or newer. I've been able to tether older cameras, but usually with a number of limitations.


----------

